# What is on my Goldfish?



## dwrat (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a freshwater pond and one of my goldfish has a horrible looking growth on him....can anyone tell me what this is and what to do about it?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

tumor of some sort? Have you taken the fish out and looked at it to make sure it is not a parasite?
I don't think you can do anything about it unless you know of a vet that specializes in fish and you have deep pocketbook to pay for surgery.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Holy cow, that thing is huge. My guess is also tumor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

big is an understatment. that diff looks like a tumor of some sort. better pics? or like mousey suggested: a vet.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

wow thats huge and i have no clue what it is but it looks like a tumor D:


----------

